# grapple load delivery - how much work do I have ahead of me?



## twd000 (Apr 13, 2016)

finally got my hands on a grapple load of hardwood delivered last week.  Mix of birch, beech, and maple.  He claims 7-9 cords yield; I'm thinking it's on the high end of that.  $900 delivered, compared to $250/cord cut and split around here.  Most of it is 10-14" diameter which should make it easier to handle.  I'll be keeping track of how many hours it takes me to process, to see if the savings is worth it.  Has anyone estimated how many hours to cut and split a cord with power equipment?  Handling and transport should be minimal; the drop pile is within 20 feet of my stacks.


----------



## TheBigIron (Apr 13, 2016)

Wow when you go big you go big!  Looks awesome....


----------



## kennyp2339 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'd put it to you this way, it would take me 2 days of cutting 6-8 hours each day to get every piece cut to 20" lengths, then figure 2 hours a cord, I would say 3 - 4 (8) hour Saturdays & Sundays cut, split, stacked working by your self.
Also this isn't a race, pick and choose your logs carefully while cutting, a log falling from the pile can cause a serious crushing injury, even at 10" diameter, green wood weighs a ton.


----------



## twd000 (Apr 13, 2016)

yeah I'm cutting off the overhanging ends first, then working the stable pieces down from the top.  I've already had the pile shift on me once


----------



## English BoB (Apr 13, 2016)

How are you going to calculate the cost of the cutting,splitting,fuel etc ?

bob


----------



## AmbDrvr253 (Apr 13, 2016)

I think there is alotta work there..........More than a day


----------



## drz1050 (Apr 13, 2016)

I voted <1 hour.. because I'm superman lol

Really though.. think about getting a cant/ peavey hook for moving those around/ pulling them off the top of the pile when you start to get into the middle. It makes life soooo much easier. 

I got a grapple load similar to that delivered here last summer.. about 1/3 of it is still in log form. I had more larger logs though.. kinda wish they looked more like yours. A few beech ones I had were 24"ish diameter, and a groan to move/ split.


----------



## Diabel (Apr 13, 2016)

drz1050 said:


> A few beech ones I had were 24"ish diameter, and a groan to move/ split.



Indeed, beech can be a beech to split.


----------



## Boiler74 (Apr 13, 2016)

I think you'll want to familiarize yourself with the old saying about how you eat an elephant


----------



## twd000 (Apr 13, 2016)

English BoB said:


> How are you going to calculate the cost of the cutting,splitting,fuel etc ?
> 
> bob


I was only planning to account for the cost of my time. Fuel etc is incidental to that


----------



## btj1031 (Apr 13, 2016)

Great looking load there.  I'd certainly pay 900 for that.  Logs are a great size for processing.  I have no idea how long it will take, but I look at processing as a great source of exercise, and excuse to be outside, and way to provide for the family by investing my labor into keeping the house warm.  I'd say you're ahead vs. c/s.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 13, 2016)

Get a cant hook or peavey, a tow strap to pull logs off the pile, and a way to mark them.  I use a yardstick and the spray paint for marking lines (works upside down) 

Pull a few down and space them a few feet apart, 3 logs is my suggestion. Then mark them all. Then cut all 3 logs about 80% thru. Grab your peavey or cant hook and flip them. Cut the remaining bit. You will be surprised  how fast you tear thru them like that.  If you have help you can have a person marking and flipping. 

I'd love to attack a pile again.  I enjoyed every minute of it. I wouldn't even dick around cutting off ends. I'd just pull em, cut em, roll em, finish em..repeat until done.


----------



## xman23 (Apr 13, 2016)

Easy. 6-8" rounds. I would split most of it once. Some of the small stuff not split at all. And a little two splits. But I like my stuff large.


----------



## twd000 (Apr 14, 2016)

Does anyone have experience using this type of timberjack?:
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200640336_200640336

I see some reviews stating that it doesn't grab onto small diameter logs.  As you can see, most of the stuff I have is 10-14" diameter.  They are heavy due to length, not diameter.  I want to be able to roll logs off the pile onto the ground, then prop them off the ground to avoid binding the chain when I cut.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 14, 2016)

Boiler74 said:


> I think you'll want to familiarize yourself with the old saying about how you eat an elephant



I've always been more partial to beef myself.


----------



## TheAardvark (Apr 14, 2016)

twd000 said:


> Does anyone have experience using this type of timberjack?:
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200640336_200640336



I have not used one, but I told my wife its wanted for Fathers Day. They look really handy.


----------



## heavy hammer (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice pile have fun, cut and split away!


----------



## johneh (Apr 14, 2016)

twd000 said:


> Does anyone have experience using this type of timberjack?:
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200640336_200640336


I was given one 2 years ago wouldn't be without it now
Sure keeps your chain out of the dirt


----------



## English BoB (Apr 14, 2016)

twd000 said:


> Does anyone have experience using this type of timberjack?:
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200640336_200640336
> 
> I see some reviews stating that it doesn't grab onto small diameter logs.  As you can see, most of the stuff I have is 10-14" diameter.  They are heavy due to length, not diameter.  I want to be able to roll logs off the pile onto the ground, then prop them off the ground to avoid binding the chain when I cut.



Great tool - get the fiberglass handle model. It costs as much to replace a wooden handle as it is to buy a new jack.

bob


----------



## lost in the woods (Apr 14, 2016)

does ''grapple'' in new England mean triaxle? here in PA we say  ''triaxle load'' not grapple load. . . . it confused me hahahaha


----------



## johneh (Apr 14, 2016)

lost in the woods said:


> does ''grapple'' in new England mean triaxle? here in PA we say ''triaxle load'' not grapple load. . . . it confused me hahahaha


Here in Ontario we call it a Tendon load All the same load
just different names


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 14, 2016)

"grapple load delivery - how much work do I have ahead of me?"

A fair amount.  Here is my last year's thread:  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/triaxle-load-came-today.142578/


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Apr 14, 2016)

twd000 said:


> Does anyone have experience using this type of timberjack?:
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200640336_200640336
> 
> I see some reviews stating that it doesn't grab onto small diameter logs.  As you can see, most of the stuff I have is 10-14" diameter.  They are heavy due to length, not diameter.  I want to be able to roll logs off the pile onto the ground, then prop them off the ground to avoid binding the chain when I cut.


Yes.  I own the big and small one.  They are great.  I can handle all reasonable tree sizes and have yet to bend or damage one.  They are modular too so, if you do break something, you can just replace the part.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 14, 2016)

twd000 said:


> Does anyone have experience using this type of timberjack?:
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200640336_200640336
> 
> I see some reviews stating that it doesn't grab onto small diameter logs.  As you can see, most of the stuff I have is 10-14" diameter.  They are heavy due to length, not diameter.  I want to be able to roll logs off the pile onto the ground, then prop them off the ground to avoid binding the chain when I cut.



I have that one.  You can't grab smaller than 7 inch logs. Take the jack part off you don't need it.  You don't need to put the logs in the air you really just want to roll them.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 14, 2016)

I got something like this:  http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200317105_200317105  Maybe a little shorter handle.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 14, 2016)

That 4 footer looks nice but for me I like the leverage of a 5 footer better.

I have the one with the jack but only because my dad got it for me for Christmas. I'd have gotten it without the jack personally. I might even grind off the mounting tabs for the jack but if he sees that he would get upset for some reason.  Weird right?


----------



## twd000 (Apr 27, 2016)

Picked up a peavey for $35 off Craigslist today. Have to fine tune my technique  but I think this will help my productivity


----------



## mass_burner (Apr 28, 2016)

You've got a sh...er, grapple load of work ahead.


----------



## vasten (Apr 28, 2016)

When I bought by the truck load I would order a truck and a pup, usually got it for around 9-950 (usually got around 20-26 face out of it cut at 18").  When I first started I would brave or dumb enough to cut right on the pile.  I have since learned that if I take a rope and hook it to my truck and one of the top logs I could shift one or two at a time to an area that was safe to cut from.  I would pull the logs to the side of the pile and work from the top down.  By shifting the logs I could work on the edge of the pile with my feet on the ground and the logs in the air.  Saves your back a ton and no need for a timber jack or peevy, and by being upright with your feet on the ground if anything shifted you are ready to move if need be.  

as far as how long it takes.. not matter how fast I worked my splitter I seldom got more than a face chord an hour.  the rate you split is determined mainly by the cycle time of the splitter.  

My suggestion block as much of it as you can, first.  once the pile is down to a safer amount then worry about splitting.  I have kids and dogs, so I always worried the pile would shift when one of them was near it so I always worked the pile down first for saftey.  

As some one else mentioned it is not a race, I would work until my chain needed to be cleaned up, usually about an hour or so.  then clean up what I blocked up, sharpen my chain and call it a night.

It is a lot of work but you know what you have in the end.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 28, 2016)

The blocked up wood gets in your way unless you spend some more effort moving it.  I prefer to roll them to the splitter after they get to a certain critical mass.


----------



## RockeBoy (Apr 28, 2016)

I can't imagine dealing with that. I cut trees one at a time..


----------



## splions (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm not seeing 7-9 cords there...looks less than that to me...j/s


----------



## kinetic711 (Apr 29, 2016)

I get between 6 & 7 cords from a log load.  I cut everything 16" and it takes me 14hrs cutting and 14hrs splitting.  I split and throw right into a trailer.  Stacking takes me another 14hrs because I have to drive trailer loads around the back of the property for stacking.  So I guess that works out to 7 hours/cord.


----------



## Jay106n (Apr 29, 2016)

10 minutes easy peasy small logs  jk a lot of work to do there, great load for the price. Enjoy and take your time.


----------



## billb3 (May 12, 2016)

RockeBoy said:


> I can't imagine dealing with that. I cut trees one at a time..



One at a time is a rather common procedure.


----------



## maple1 (May 12, 2016)

Babaganoosh said:


> Get a cant hook or peavey, a tow strap to pull logs off the pile, and a way to mark them.  I use a yardstick and the spray paint for marking lines (works upside down)
> 
> Pull a few down and space them a few feet apart, 3 logs is my suggestion. Then mark them all. Then cut all 3 logs about 80% thru. Grab your peavey or cant hook and flip them. Cut the remaining bit. You will be surprised  how fast you tear thru them like that.  If you have help you can have a person marking and flipping.
> 
> I'd love to attack a pile again.  I enjoyed every minute of it. I wouldn't even dick around cutting off ends. I'd just pull em, cut em, roll em, finish em..repeat until done.



I use the opposite approach - just start cutting at the pile. From all directions. In from the ends a bit, some from the sides. You have to be wary of the pile stability at all times, and keep moving around the pile as needed - but 90% of the time that gets you to cutting rounds off a stick that is already in the air, with another one right next to it you can keep going right into. Sawbuck-like. No other tools or pulling or rolling or marking involved, just the saw - if your eye gets out of calibration for round length, just turn the saw sideways & use the bar for measure. Or a painted on mark to suit. My back likes cutting stuff that is off the ground vs. on the ground - so the less bending the better.

But it is also a good idea to keep an axe & wedge handy, just in case a pinch sneaks up on you - no matter what your approach is. I find that much better for stuff like that when working alone than pries or peavys.

EDIT: Wonder how the job went? Or is going?


----------



## Bad LP (May 12, 2016)

If you want to fly thru that load use an excavator with a thumb to pick up the logs and hold them while you cut into a pile.


----------



## johneh (May 12, 2016)

Bad LP said:


> If you want to fly thru that load use an excavator with a thumb to pick up the logs and hold them while you cut into a pile.


Good idea everyone has one sitting around in the back yard doing nothing


----------



## bad news (May 12, 2016)

I find if you work your way around the pile like maple1 said, the rate of cutting is more determined by how quickly you or a helper can clear the cut rounds out of your way than anything else.  If you have someone to toss the rounds out of the way for you and all you have to do is run the saw you can get a lot cut in a short time.

How'd you end up?



johneh said:


> Good idea everyone has one sitting around in the back yard doing nothing



He's from northern Maine, haha.


----------



## Babaganoosh (May 13, 2016)

That's  why I like my method of pulling down 3, marking 3, cutting, flipping and cutting the remaining bit better. There aren't rounds laying here or there, at this end of the pile, at that end etc. You can start a nice big pile right from  where you cut your 3. That way you have 1 pile instead of multiple piles. Also keeps you from having to move rounds constantly. Everything is in one spot.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 13, 2016)

For me, the logs are delivered at the end of the driveway.  I either have to move the splitter to the pile or move the rounds to the splitter (at the garage).  I don't feel good about leaving the splitter out at the pile overnight, and also prefer to bring it under cover for the night.  

I throw the splits into a lawn trailer as I work and then drive them over to where I stack them.

I'm always torn whether or not to move the splitter out to the pile.  If at the garage, I  have to lift rounds into trailer and move them to the splitter.  If at the pile I have to take the splitter out there and set upu for vertical, which I like, but no lifting of rounds.  Sitting in front of the garage is a somewhat better environment. 

I haven't started on this year's pile yet, but getting close.


----------



## Babaganoosh (May 13, 2016)

I don't mind moving my splitter since I bought a trailer dolly. I split right in my driveway  for easy clean up.  I'm going to look around for a ball joint attachment because my garden tractor that I just got has that typical hole for a pin vs a ball  mount. Although it's probably easier to just leave the dump cart attached and use the dolly for the splitter. 

When I worked a log pile I did it off site and trailered  the rounds home.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 13, 2016)

My driveway is 400'.  My HF splitter's beam is not super easy to lift to vertical and has a lot of weight on the hitch and would deform the metal on the lawn tractor if I put a ball in the pin.  What I do is take the bracket stand off the trailer dolly and tie the handle to the hitch pin.  Hasn't flown off yet.    I don't have to mess around with that if I just move the splitter out in front of the driveway.

Every once in a while you hit some carpenter ants, and that would be better dealt with at the end of the driveway.


----------



## maple1 (May 13, 2016)

If the rounds get built up to the point that they're bothering my cutting, I just stop cutting & start splitting. A change is as good as a rest, right? 

I can tow my splitter with either my ATV or JD ride-on. Or I can B-train it, hooking my 2x8 ATV trailer up first then the splitter to the trailer. Park the splitter right up against & into the wood pile, then either throw off the splitter onto the trailer to take to final piling place, or pile right off the splitter to a pallet.

I do as much as I can to the tree or log, with it laying right where it is. The less handling & piling/repiling, the better. I don't actually cut off piles like this very much, mostly I work right where the tree fell in the woods. Two touches gets me from tree, to beside my boiler ready to put on the fire.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 13, 2016)

maple1 said:


> Two touches gets me from tree, to beside my boiler ready to put on the fire.


I believe a tractor with forks is implied there somewhere?


----------



## maple1 (May 13, 2016)

Uh, yeah, it is.

And a pallet jack.

Everyone should have those things.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 13, 2016)

I agree, alas...


----------



## twd000 (May 13, 2016)

OP here. Thanks for all the suggestions. I've been working my way through the pile little bits of spare time, in between work and kid's baseball. I've been cutting the most accessible log and minimizing climbing on the pile. Moving logs with a cant hook I picked up for $35 on Craigslist. The pile of rounds is now getting in my way so I need to borrow my neighbor's splitter this weekend


----------



## Babaganoosh (May 13, 2016)

Pics!


----------



## Bad LP (May 14, 2016)

johneh said:


> Good idea everyone has one sitting around in the back yard doing nothing



With a little bit of planning on your part you can rent one for a day and get the job done quickly. A tractor with a bucket and chain also works well but it's not as fast. I don't mind the work part of burning wood but I'll be damned if I'm going to spend several weekends bent over a saw and screwing around with a stack of logs. 

Work smarter not harder.


----------



## johneh (May 14, 2016)

Bad LP said:


> With a little bit of planning on your part you can rent one for a day and get the job done quickly. A tractor with a bucket and chain also works well but it's not as fast. I don't mind the work part of burning wood but I'll be damned if I'm going to spend several weekends bent over a saw and screwing around with a stack of logs.
> 
> Work smarter not harder.


Us retired focks need the exercise and it is something I like to do
I do 2 loads a year have been for 36 years helps relieve stress and
I'm outside in the sun shine and fresh air . If you say anything about
mosquitoes ( hope I spelled it right )  during the day there aren't any here
nor do we get black fly's in the spring ,


----------



## twd000 (May 14, 2016)

Babaganoosh said:


> Pics!


----------



## velvetfoot (May 15, 2016)

twd000 said:


> View attachment 178756


It's nice having all that room.


----------



## twd000 (May 15, 2016)

velvetfoot said:


> It's nice having all that room.



Yeah I was lucky there was a natural spot for wood processing right off the driveway. Plenty of space to work without blocking access to any other activities. The neighbors walk their dogs past and give me a hard time about my huge pile of wood [emoji12]


----------



## firefighterjake (May 16, 2016)

twd000 said:


> Yeah I was lucky there was a natural spot for wood processing right off the driveway. Plenty of space to work without blocking access to any other activities. The neighbors walk their dogs past and give me a hard time about my huge pile of wood [emoji12]



Just remind them of the New Hampshire state motto.


----------



## fire_man (May 16, 2016)

Good to know grapple loads are still available in Southern NH. Some years I get a call out of the blue asking if I need a load, other years I can't find anyone to deliver.

Two times I got a load, there were 40"+ diameter trees so you did good!


----------



## bad news (May 16, 2016)

twd000 said:


> Yeah I was lucky there was a natural spot for wood processing right off the driveway. Plenty of space to work without blocking access to any other activities. The neighbors walk their dogs past and give me a hard time about my huge pile of wood [emoji12]



I think that's how you know you live too far south.  Last time I had a grapple load dropped off my neighbors came over to appraise it's quality


----------



## twd000 (May 16, 2016)

A neighbor down the street has been "filling" a low spot in his front yard for the better part of a year. There's a mountain of dirt and rubble about 20' tall and 100 feet long that the dump trucks have been leaving right on the edge of the road.  My boys love watching the trucks. Not sure how the millionaires next door feel about that little project. So yeah I'm not the black sheep [emoji23]


----------



## twd000 (Aug 12, 2016)

I know you're all on the edge of your seats awaiting an update. So far I am 11 hours into the cutting task, and 13 hours into the splitting task. 93 degrees and 80% humidity in my town today. Not ideal for wood working to say the least.


----------



## twd000 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 12, 2016)

What percent of the pile is completed?


----------



## twd000 (Aug 13, 2016)

velvetfoot said:


> What percent of the pile is completed?



Hard to say with any precision, but I would estimate that I've processed 60-70% of the original pile.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Aug 13, 2016)

Nice, good progress considering the weather. Also glad to see I'm not the only knuckle head up early trolling through hearth.com


----------



## twd000 (Aug 13, 2016)

kennyp2339 said:


> Nice, good progress considering the weather. Also glad to see I'm not the only knuckle head up early trolling through hearth.com



Work days I can hardly drag myself out of bed by 0700. Today I'm wide awake by quarter of six. Go figure. How early is too early to fire up the Stihl in a residential neighborhood? [emoji12]


----------



## Babaganoosh (Aug 13, 2016)

twd000 said:


> Work days I can hardly drag myself out of bed by 0700. Today I'm wide awake by quarter of six. Go figure. How early is too early to fire up the Stihl in a residential neighborhood? [emoji12]



I've got the same issue. Work days I'm up at 345 am and days off I'm up at 600 am. I'd love to get splitting on those days before  it gets hot out but I generally wait until 9 so my neighbor doesn't get upset.


----------



## Pat32rf (Aug 13, 2016)

Some years ago a " buddy" got a Wallenstein wood processer and had to show me how great it was. I am 70 so I  used my  tractor to feed the beast, one person cutting, two piling another doing general cleanup, etc so five workers plus spare pilers. Started on a pile like that and had four full cords in the shed in three hours!!

Six months later I started burning from that shed and found that the wood was all moldy......

Since then I block a bit, split a bit, let my helpers pile etc. The blocks and then the splits sit out in the sun and have a chance to dry. They go into one of three woodsheds one row at a time and that row sits in the sun until the next row comes along.
I have help felling, then I skid the logs to the yard where they get piled until blocked and split. By splitting small they dry fast. I can handle 24" beech or maple by myself but I cannot bend over to pile.


----------



## twd000 (Sep 16, 2016)

So I'm nearing the end of the marathon. I don't know if it's just my perception, but this log splitter is seeming awfully slow. So I timed a couple cycles (unloaded) and got 20 seconds. Full stroke out and back. Is that the spec this splitter was designed for, or is there a potential maintenance problem? The splitter does not belong to me, I'm borrowing it from a neighbor, but if there's something broken I would like to fix it for him. It is a 27 Ton Troy Bilt with a Honda 160 GCV engine.


----------



## Jay106n (Sep 16, 2016)

Just did a quick google search the 27 ton Troy Built Honda is rated at 19 second cycle, so you are just about right on.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 16, 2016)

It wouldn't hurt to do an oil change and change the hydronic oil filter, wash the machine and touch up any missing paint


----------



## twd000 (Sep 16, 2016)

kennyp2339 said:


> It wouldn't hurt to do an oil change and change the hydronic oil filter, wash the machine and touch up any missing paint



Good ideas; I changed the oil last week.  I'll make sure to clean it up before I tow it back over to his house.

Damn, this thing is slow!  I'm reading about hydraulic splitters online with 8-second cycle time?!  Meaning I could split a cord in less than half the time it's currently taking me?


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 16, 2016)

I have a iron and oak 20ton F S, 8 sec cycle time


----------



## twd000 (Sep 16, 2016)

kennyp2339 said:


> I have a iron and oak 20ton F S, 8 sec cycle time



Do you split with a buddy feeding you rounds, or can you keep the ram moving in 8 second cycles working solo?


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 16, 2016)

My HF 30 ton splitter is somewhat slow as well, plus I run it at half speed.  I figure less wear and tear, better economy.  I also figure if it's going slow there's less chance of me severing fingers (knock on wood).


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 16, 2016)

twd000 said:


> Do you split with a buddy feeding you rounds, or can you keep the ram moving in 8 second cycles working solo?


Both, I like the speed, especially when doing large rounds vertically, sometimes I take a big pry bar and have to hold the up to the splitter then reach for the handle, the speed of the splitter help capture the round, When working with friends the machine keeps a very good pace, sometimes still to fast, but when you get a rhythm going you actually feel like your running a deli slicer doing the logs. I absolutely love that splitter, haven't found a round yet I couldn't split.


----------



## twd000 (Oct 7, 2016)

Well the cutting and splitting is all done! Took me 19 hours cutting plus 28 hours splitting.  Paid myself the equivalent of $27 per hour, half as much as my day job, but twice as rewarding! The slow hydraulic splitter (20 sec cycle time) was definitely the bottleneck for throughput. In future years when I'm only processing 2-3 cords I may hand split. Overall glad I got ahead; I won't be processing wood during hot weather in future years! I'm going to pay some neighborhood teenagers to stack it for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 7, 2016)

It's not over 'til you stack it, hah hah.
Oops, I just saw the teenagers.  
It's still not over!


----------



## gerry100 (Oct 7, 2016)

From my pile of log lengths-

Buck, split,load in tractor bucket, dump
In shed, stack 

Avg  15 hrs/cord


----------



## twd000 (Dec 10, 2016)

Teenagers finished the stacking today. Total yield from the log load was over 9 cords


----------



## Jay106n (Dec 11, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello.....this project started April, 2016?????  LOL.


----------



## twd000 (Dec 11, 2016)

velvetfoot said:


> Hello.....this project started April, 2016?????  LOL.



Now that I'm two years ahead, my next grapple load is going to take me even longer to process!


----------



## Jay106n (Dec 11, 2016)

velvetfoot said:


> Hello.....this project started April, 2016?????  LOL.



 I'm aware of the time. Still a good job done. To each their own.


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 11, 2016)

So the question is would you do it again? Lotta work and not always cost effective but it is fun playing w/ saws!


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 11, 2016)

I will say that 9 cords from a grapple load is a good number.


----------



## Jay106n (Dec 11, 2016)

I agree. That is a great haul on the high side.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 11, 2016)

I was driving behind a logging truck a couple days ago, and even without it being piled super high, it really swayed back and forth!


----------



## twd000 (Dec 12, 2016)

Jay106n said:


> What's your point? I'm aware of the time. Still a good job done. To each their own.



Yes, lot of work but I would do it again. I kept track of my time and compared the cost savings to buying split wood. I paid myself the equivalent of $30/ hour to play with saws and splitters . Processing 3 cords in future years will much less of a slog than 9 cords in one year


----------



## Jay106n (Dec 12, 2016)

twd000 said:


> Yes, lot of work but I would do it again. I kept track of my time and compared the cost savings to buying split wood. I paid myself the equivalent of $30/ hour to play with saws and splitters . Processing 3 cords in future years will much less of a slog than 9 cords in one year



Definitely looks worth it to me!


----------



## Sodbuster (Dec 20, 2016)

twd000 said:


> Does anyone have experience using this type of timberjack?:
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200640336_200640336
> 
> I see some reviews stating that it doesn't grab onto small diameter logs.  As you can see, most of the stuff I have is 10-14" diameter.  They are heavy due to length, not diameter.  I want to be able to roll logs off the pile onto the ground, then prop them off the ground to avoid binding the chain when I cut.



I have one, and find that I don't use it much, just one more thing to drag into the woods. I will offer this word of caution, if you hook a big log, and it shifts or rolls back that handle will snap back and knock you senseless, or make you sing soprano for a while.


----------



## twd000 (Dec 20, 2016)

Sodbuster said:


> I have one, and find that I don't use it much, just one more thing to drag into the woods. I will offer this word of caution, if you hook a big log, and it shifts or rolls back that handle will snap back and knock you senseless, or make you sing soprano for a while.



I went with a cant hook, removed the jack off the base and never re-attached it.  I just use it to roll logs off the pile; getting them up off the ground was more trouble than its worth


----------

